# While on my evening walk...



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I stumbled on a few flounder. Found a nice track towards the end of my trip, followed all over the place and then there she was in chest deep water staring right at me. Probably 20"+ fish, not huge, but a nice fish, and just like that I saw a puff of sand and she was gone. Not sure what I did, she was just spooky I guess. One out of the two fish I stabbed were buried good, the other laying on top, 14 and 15". Only had about 2 hours total. Was using my Custom made bamboo pole and Cosson gig head made by the man himself! Love the setup Jim. That doesnt mean I quit using my Choppedliver gigs, they still rock it. 

Nothing like getting your daily exercise in, harvesting dinner, fishing, and hunting all at the same time 3 min from your house. Appears to be a few fish up in the bayous.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Some good fish there, and some is always better than none.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Nick,
A friend and I also floundered near your stomping ground last week, had to work hard for the fish and cover lots of ground, they still just not many flounder laying out but we did the best trip in two years 16 fish lost two.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey also just wanted to say, I don't make handles for sale, that was one I made while watching after my parents, kinda fun to make but lots of time, I promote Boutwell bamboo handles only  Just don't want the guys thinking i'm in the handle business  got enough to do making gigs


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Already saw this report on another site. Still looks good the second time around. :thumbsup:

Nice gig pole and gig head too.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

No worries Jim just showing some appreciation. I do have a few boutwell poles hanging in the garage and so do all my friends lol. Love the look of that bamboo.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Jim as much time as you put into building that handle I figured you were gonna keep it for a mantle piece.


----------

